# Another New Recruit.



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi, my name is Al, and I'm a haunt-aholic. 

I've been a lurker in these types of forums for quite a while, and have been building some basic things for my yard for a few years, but I'm just barely getting into a situation where I can be serious about making props. I chanced across this forum while borrowing ideas from Zombie-F's lighted sign, and you were all so friendly and helpful I couldn't imagine not joining.

Just thought I'd throw a few sentences up to say hello.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey and welcome to Unpleasant Street that happiest place in the world... wait...


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey there welcome to the street!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome TipoDeemin. Nice to have you here.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard. New faces are always welcome here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Al, I'm glad you found us and signed on. Tis the season!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey wait a minute, I'm not helpful or friendly! I'm just annoying 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings TipoDeemin and welcome!


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey, Hi and red potatoes


----------

